# Chat Server in Tomcat integrieren



## björn_s (5. Dez 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade mit zwei Freunden dabei ein ChatSystem zu entwickeln. Es besteht aus einem Java Server und FlashClients, um so neben dem Chat auch Zeichnungen austauschen zu können.
Das klappt soweit auch schon alles ganz gut. Ausser: ....

Naja, das ganze soll hat so gestaltet sein, das man das Programm leicht auf verschiedenen Server installieren kann.
Dazu soll der ChatServer in ein .war file gepackt werden und samt Admin Oberfläche in den Tomcat integriert werden.

Und da liegt das Problem. Sobald das war file geladen wurde, funktioniert zwar der chatserver, allerdings reagiert Tomcat dann auf keine anderen anfragen mehr. Das ist ja nicht sinn der sache.
Habe nun schon jede menge gegoogelt aber nichts passendes gefunden.

Der Chatserver erzeugt einen serversocket auf einem bestimmten port und warte dort auf verbindungen. Liegt hier vielleicht das problem?! Ich weiß nicht weiter.
Hat jemand sowas schonmal gemacht?! Oder irgendeinen Tipp?

Vielen Dank schon mal

VG
Björn


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (5. Dez 2005)

Wie habt ihr es gelöst ? Doch nicht als Servlet, oder ?
Integriert den Server besser direkt in Tomcat, so wie den http, https u.s.w. server auch


----------



## Guest (5. Dez 2005)

Nein, es ist kein Servlet. Eigentlich war es vorher ein eigenes Java-Konsolen Programm. Nun wird mit Hilfe eine Init-Servlets dieses Programm gestartet. Oder meintest Du das?

Was meinst du denn damit direkt in Tomcat zu integrieren? Kann mir das gerade nicht so richtig vorstellen.
Es sollte möglichst ohne Eingriffe in die Tomcat Config Files geschehen.

Der Gedanke war ein .war file zu haben um den Server einfach auf jedem System auf dem ein Tomcat läuft installieren zu können.


----------

